# Leveling Kit



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Alright so I finally got my new Tundra. Now I want to level it out. I have looked into RevTek and Truxxx and some other companies, but what I want to know is has anyone had to replace their stock shocks or springs? Also does anyone makes a lift that won't get crushed when the plow gets installed?


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

I just ordered Bilstein 5100's from shockwarehouse.com. Join Toyotasolutions.com (a forum). Lots of tundra pics. I have a 2010 tundra 4X4, congrats on the new truck, you will LOVE it


----------



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

I was looking at the Bilstein but everywhere I call they say the don't have any for the 2011. there can't be that much difference between a 2010 and 2011 suspension wise, is there?


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Did you call Shockwarehouse.com? They might be able to give you some more info...excellent customer service. I know they sell them as fast as Bilstein ships them out so they could be out of them. Good luck! Im not sure about the difference between the 2 though.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

I was just reading that they fit 2007-2011....


----------



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks alot I really appreciate the info.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Check out www.toyteclifts.com or give em a call. Sell aftermarket OME springs that'll take 200-500+ extra pounds and level the truck out. OME's work well on my truck, Matt


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

I finished up the Bilstein 5100's on the truck. If you need any help, I can walk ya through what you did. Or drive to Chicago, we will install them for ya at the firehouse...cook you a good dinner but since you are the guest you have to buy Ice Cream


----------



## wanagofaster (Aug 23, 2011)

ToyTec is the way to go


----------



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Your a fire fighter to?


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

boston41;1303785 said:


> Your a fire fighter to?


Yea Career Firefighter. Currently an Acting Lieutenant/Paramedic. Combination department right outside Chicago


----------



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

No kiddin. I just took the Lieutenants Exam last. Lets just say I didn't do so great. Gotta hit the books hard this time around. Oh and I did call shockwarehouse.com and got those Bilsteins, already have them installed and now I have to get the push plates and wiring put on for the plow. Probably going to end up getting a bigger set of tires to.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea they are an interesting test. Are you on Boston? Sweet...I had a good transaction with shockwarehouse. They send they do a good volume of shocks and sometimes they are out of stock, had mine within a week though. Do you have a picture of the truck?


----------



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Those tests suck, lol. In all honesty the entire test had maybe 15 questions related to the fire service. They were asking questions about congress, I mean really come on! Yea I'm on Boston, I work on Engine 41, hence the name I guess, its just easier to remember. And yes your right they are great to deal with. they were out of stock at the time I ordered the shocks but as soon as they came in they were shipped to me. And unfortunatley I don't have any pics of the truck. goin to get some on here after I get the chrome mirror covers I ordered, because some ****** bag decided it would be funny to take the passenger side off while I was eating dinner with my family in a restaurant. So now it looks stupid with the chrome package except for the mirrors.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

I installed the Rancho Quick lift with MYRide suspension on my 2005 Tundra. Able to set my suspension float with a wireless hand held unit. This sure helped with front end sag from stock shocks. I looked at installing leveling kits. All most were are blocks that are installed in the springs that can break under the stress of heavy plows and extreme cold weather. Reason I went with an entire suspension upgrade......


----------

